# (ADA) threshold ramp?



## DMartin (May 28, 2021)

threshold at egress path door. 1/2" threshold tile one side the tile sits above the threshold making it 5/8" form slab to top of tile. Architect arguing 5/8" in 5" creates an allowable 1:8 slope. Essentially creating a ramp. wont let me post a picture I apologize. Beveled up to top of threshold tile up to bevel on the others side then tile sits above top of threshold. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## steveray (May 28, 2021)

404.2.4 Thresholds. If provided, thresholds at doorways
shall be 1/2 inch (13 mm) maximum in height.
Raised thresholds and changes in level at doorways
shall comply with Sections 302 and 303.
EXCEPTION: An existing or altered threshold shall
be permitted to be 3/4 inch (19 mm) maximum in
height provided that the threshold has a beveled
edge on each side with a maximum slope of 1:2 for
the height exceeding 1/4 inch (6.4 mm).


----------



## classicT (May 28, 2021)

Remind him that if it is a ramp, then handrails have to be provided.


----------



## SH225 (May 28, 2021)

In most accessibility standards like ADA and A117.1, the handrail requirement is limited to ramps with a rise greater than 6 inches.


----------



## Yikes (May 28, 2021)

The O.P did not say where the project was located.  For example, in California, the requirements are stricter.  11B-404.2.5 "Thresholds" has eliminated the exception for existing or altered thresholds.  1/2" is the max. out here.


----------



## DMartin (Jun 25, 2021)

Sorry been long few weeks everyone taking advantage of the nice weather. In the wild west of Kansas by the way. Trained in Oregon this place is too laxed compared to there. 
Architects response:
The east vestibule doors currently have thresholds that comply with ADA, but I am understanding that your concern is regarding the change in height between the concrete floor and the tile floor finish in the vestibule itself, which is approximately 5/8 to 3/4” There will be an epoxy floor coating added to the hallway concrete will reduce the difference a bit, but also the transition between the two surfaces will effectively be a "threshold ramp” consistent with ADA Table 405.2, wherein the height change is accomplished at a 1:8 slope. Section 404.2.5 refers to changes in levels at doorways needing to comply with ADA Sections 302 and 303. Section 303.4 is the applicable reference, which says that changes in level greater than 1/2” high shall be ramped, referring you back to Section 405 (and table 405.2).So to make a long story shorter, the change in floor elevation between the vestibule and hall is permitted as long as the transition meets the definition of a ramp, or in this case, occurs over a slope of 1:8 or about 5” for a 5/8” rise, which is the case at these doors. 

1008.1.7 Thresholds at doorways shall not exceed 3/4" in dwelling units and 1/2" on all other doors. So I guess who get precedent ADA or IBC (2012) I will see what the thickness of the epoxy floor is (was 5/8" when I measured) it may get pretty close to 1/2" But I still have an issue seeing this as a "ramp".


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 25, 2021)

Do you have level areas (2% max on both sides of door?) if not and you adjust will you then reduce your threshold hgt. to 1/2"?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 25, 2021)

Ramps require a landing on the top and bottom. Will there be a landing between this ramp and the threshold?
Curbs are required if there is more than 1/2" drop on the edges of the ramp


----------



## DMartin (Jun 25, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Do you have level areas (2% max on both sides of door?) if not and you adjust will you then reduce your threshold hgt. to 1/2"?


It is level on both sides of the door, concrete slab/Corridor on the inside and tile flooring on the outside. It has a 1/2" threshold but the tile sits 1/8" higher than the threshold (butted up to the edge of the threshold) so he is claiming this creates a ramp. I have already forced ramps at the other accessible doors and signage to show accessible egress paths. this is the main entry door to the facility so we are not seeing eye to eye on this one just yet.


----------



## DMartin (Jun 25, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Ramps require a landing on the top and bottom. Will there be a landing between this ramp and the threshold?
> Curbs are required if there is more than 1/2" drop on the edges of the ramp


Claiming the ramp is within the 5" door frame between the two finished floors


----------



## DMartin (Jun 25, 2021)

Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## DMartin (Jun 25, 2021)

DMartin said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure this will work but may link to the picture


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 27, 2021)

So your tile is thin set and how thick is the tile?


----------



## steveray (Jun 29, 2021)

Last I knew 1:12 was max ramp? Accessible anyway....


----------



## DMartin (Jul 1, 2021)

steveray said:


> Last I knew 1:12 was max ramp? Accessible anyway....


ADA 2010 Allows for 1:8 Ramp


----------



## DMartin (Jul 1, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> So your tile is thin set and how thick is the tile?


I would say it is 1/2" thick


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 1, 2021)

DMartin said:


> threshold at egress path door. 1/2" threshold tile one side the tile sits above the threshold making it 5/8" form slab to top of tile. Architect arguing 5/8" in 5" creates an allowable 1:8 slope. Essentially creating a ramp. wont let me post a picture I apologize. Beveled up to top of threshold tile up to bevel on the others side then tile sits above top of threshold. Any thoughts on this?


can you provide a photo/sketch?


----------



## DMartin (Jul 1, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> can you provide a photo/sketch?


If you go up a few where it says facebook picture in there


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't do Facebook!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 5, 2021)

Facebook says "Sorry, this content isn't available right now"


----------

